
NIO divests from US listing, creating NIO China to receive $1.5bn in state funds - partingshots
https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/Electric-cars-in-China/China-s-NIO-to-receive-1.5bn-state-investment-as-EV-subsidies-fade
======
partingshots
Non-paywalled link if you don’t have a subscription

[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ixffCl...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ixffClTpcCcJ:https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/Electric-
cars-in-China/China-s-NIO-to-receive-1.5bn-state-investment-as-EV-subsidies-
fade+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

